# 3 Stolen Chihuahuas in Walsall



## kitty72 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi all, I havent posted a lot but I saw this group on facebook and had to bring it to your attention!

3 Chihuahuas stolen on 3.1.10 - The Facebook page is public so please take a look and keep an eye out! Keep all your babies safe and let's hope these little ones are returned soon. Please repost the link anywhere you think may be useful.

Stolen Chihuahuas Please Help!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to help. I will be a member in this group.


----------



## swsarah (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you please help us

Please join the facebook page
WE WILL FIND THEM HELP
Stolen Chihuahuas - please help! | Facebook


----------



## JanJozef (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for this. I will be care full next time.


----------



## swsarah (Sep 5, 2008)




----------

